# Diagnosis by poo



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

The goldfish that Im slightly worried about at the mo that seems to be eating more than his share of the food has now started to poo poo with what looks like air bubbles in it and its quite stringy. He does look quite fat but he has always had a rounder shape than the others but there is no redness or any other signs of a problem.

Already tried the peas thing but none of them ate them. I feed them goldfish granules and probably every 3 days I feed them defrosted frozen bloodworm.

Any ideas if there is anything I need to try. Thanks.


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

source: http://www.goldfishparadise.com/forum/phpBB2/


----------



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks that was really useful. Alot of good stuff on that site aswell.


----------

